# Pregnant in Egypt



## RiahsMommy2012

Hi!


My husband and I moved to Alexandria about 5 months ago. I recently found out I am now preggo! I am all natural kind of person and looking for doctor who will not push modern medical interventions (ie. c-section, medicines) I am looking to have a natural birth and a doctor who will understand that. I prefer a water birth and even more ideal an at home water birth..(i know, not common in egypt from what I've read) But is it even possible. Does anyone know of any doctors who are well trained in this area that they may recommendPre?


Also I have a 9 month old and would like to find a prediatrician for her as well. Ill be greatly appreciative of any information you all may provide.

Kind regards.


----------



## Biffy

Docotr / hospital who won't puch medicines / Csections - do they exist in Egypt??

Natural birth - do it alone on your own.

Neo natal care - not good

Post natal care - none existent

SOrry but if I were you I would go home to the USA and have your baby!!!


----------



## Biffy

And if by chance you did need medical intervention - what is the chance of getting the hosiptal from where you are located in time - about zero!!

I have had many discussions with members of my Husbands family and his cousin who is a gynaecologist - and basically they didn't know what a water birth was!!

The incidences of Csections here is very high - given unnecessarily - as is the over-medication with drugs (take lady 21/2 months pregnant with basic morning sickness - been given medicines to stop it!!)
And the hygiene leaves something to be desired.
What is a midwife?

Sorry I had my first baby in Abu Dhabi (not at a private hospital) and though the ante natal care was adequate - it was a nightmare experience - and over there all the nurses are trained nurses from the UK, Europe / Australia.

What else can you expect in a country where you get highly educated doctors (!!) gynae - telling people 'you are pregnant - you have a cat - get rid of it - don't have a cat when pregnant or when you have the baby - very very dangerous!!.'


----------



## canuck2010

Actually, Cats do carry contagious viruses.


----------



## hurghadapat

canuck2010 said:


> Actually, Cats do carry contagious viruses.


Toxoplasmosis....which is dangerous for the mother and unborn baby.


----------



## MaidenScotland

You take precautions you don't throw your pets out..


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> You take precautions you don't throw your pets out..


Only in Egypt...


----------



## Biffy

It' not dangerous for the mother at all.

toxioplasmosis - most people have had it and never known! it manifests itself as mild flu.
The only thing to take care of if you are pregnant is to get someone else to change the littler tray or take precautions - wear gloves after changing the litter you wash gloves thoroughly then remove and do the same to the hands (without the removing but of course.)
they test you anyway - and if you have got it treat you - if not then you take care.

you have more chance of picking it up in some filthy playground / park / garden where animals have been defacating.


----------



## MaidenScotland

and what about the sheep you see here in the street.. they can trigger of a miscarriage but I bet Egyptian women are not told to keep away from the markets in the street.


----------



## MrsIsmail

I completely agree with Biffy in her first post... except that I did have a doctor that didn't push any medicines at all or a c-section on me... but lets just say I'm lucky to have survived the birth.. But yay, at least we now know one does exist in Egypt! 

I suggest you should go back to the USA to have your baby and would recommend this to all pregnant foreign women in Egypt.


----------



## RiahsMommy2012

Man! this is tough! Going all the way back to America to deliver my baby was not in my plans lol..I did find one doctor in Alexandria named Hanna, who is pro natural birthing, she does water birth also. She seems to be only person I get when I search. Therefore I will try her for prenatal and get a feel of her. 


Would anyone have any information about GOOD Pediatrics here in Alex. 


Thanx for all you guy's advise!!!


----------



## meemy

Hi,

I had my son here in Egypt and it wasnt a bad experience.
I


----------



## meemy

*Baby in cairo*

Hi,

I had my son here in Egypt and and it wasnt a bad experience.
There was no care after the birth but i could handle that with.

However i gave birth in Cairo and my doctor was just great.
He more or less saved me from having to have a cesarian and all in all he did a great job.

My friends who are also foreigner and gave birth in cairo are also all satisfied and didnt have nightmare experiences.
Of course its not as good as in europe or america, but it the care system is also not that bad !
Just educate urself and know exactly what u want ( which meds u dont want and so on) that makes it easier


----------



## Mohamed_Hani

hello guys 

I am a medical student in Alexandria University .. 

having a baby here is not as bad as you think 

You just have to do it in a private hospital ! NEVER EVER AND I MEANT IT try a puplic hospital 
like MIRI hospital or Al-shatby hospital !

I recommend you contact a private doctor .. and he/she will tell you in which hospital you can do your delivery . (DONT FORGET TO TELL THE DOC. A PRIVATE HOSPITAL like el salama hospital or something ...

If you need help to contact a private doctor , do not hesitate to pm me .. 

hope i helped !


----------



## Biffy

Sorry - I syill stick by my words - don't give birth here, go home!

The neonatal and the aftercare, and the hygiebe are just not up to standard.

If you are going to spend money to have your baby - spend it going home to have it and take the maximum care of your new baby both during the birth and after.


----------



## paolop

Biffy said:


> Sorry - I syill stick by my words - don't give birth here, go home!
> 
> The neonatal and the aftercare, and the hygiebe are just not up to standard.
> 
> If you are going to spend money to have your baby - spend it going home to have it and take the maximum care of your new baby both during the birth and after.


Totally agree, we recently had our first child and there was never any question of having him here


----------



## MrsIsmail

I paid for private and supposedly the best midwife in Ismailia. But I am lucky to not suffer from post natal depression after the experience I had! 

In some cases private doesn't make any difference. 

Basically if I had read on a forum NOT to have my baby in Egypt then I would of thought about it more seriously.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have been happy with medical care here but I will point out all my friends who are married to doctors did NOT give birth here..


----------



## Kilgore_Trout

Hi RiahsMommy 2012,
My wife and I are in THE EXACT SAME SITUATION! Well, almost. We are going to be in Cairo. I do have the contact info for a Dr. in Alexandria who I think is the perfect person for you. In fact, last time we were in Egypt we brought her a birthing pool for water births! Her name is Dr. Khassem. I am going to message you off this topic with my email (and my wife's) so I can get you the details. Good luck with your adventure! We are going to be moving to Cairo in about a week and a half and my wife is 15 weeks along with our first baby now. Crazy!


----------



## Kilgore_Trout

Hmm..... I can't figure out how to message you. Maybe my account can't do it yet. At the risk of getting spammed... my email is Email me and I can put you in touch with my wife (who is not on this forum, but has been doing a bunch of research about this.

FYI - we are planning on flying our midwife over to Cairo for a month to assist for the birth, so if you want some time with an American midwife... maybe we could double up!


----------



## hurghadapat

Kilgore_Trout said:


> Hmm..... I can't figure out how to message you. Maybe my account can't do it yet. At the risk of getting spammed... my email is Email me and I can put you in touch with my wife (who is not on this forum, but has been doing a bunch of research about this.
> 
> FYI - we are planning on flying our midwife over to Cairo for a month to assist for the birth, so if you want some time with an American midwife... maybe we could double up!


You have not made enough posts to enable the PM facility.


----------



## Kilgore_Trout

yeah, I figured that was the case. Think I need to start a new thread with a couple of questions and get my number of posts up!


----------



## cheekymonkey24

paolop said:


> Totally agree, we recently had our first child and there was never any question of having him here


Second that agreement. Our first child is due in June and my wife is going back to Germany for the birth. No question whatsoever of having our baby here, given the hygiene standards!


----------



## expatagogo

cheekymonkey24 said:


> Second that agreement. Our first child is due in June and my wife is going back to Germany for the birth. No question whatsoever of having our baby here, given the hygiene standards!


There are hygiene standards?


----------



## belladonna1989

HI RhiasMommy2012, 
I recently gave birth in Cairo, well six months ago, I would really like to advise you to return to US to give birth. I was forced to have no medication during my birth cos they told us we'd have to pay extra for it and we couldn't afford it, there were other countless problems during birth including that I was put under general anesthetic (dangerous for fetus btw!) after being given an episiotomy (which noone even told me about, I only found out when I returned from hospital and felt a scar down there!). I also personally believe that it will be difficult to find a doctor who wont push meds and c-section because they like to make money that way.


----------



## RiahsMommy2012

Thank you so much for all your responses. @Kilgore_Trout your email did not show and i cannot PM you either. Try posting your email as a sentence Ex( myemail at gmail ) I would really like to speak to you or wife about this doctor.


----------



## MaidenScotland

RiahsMommy2012 said:


> Thank you so much for all your responses. @Kilgore_Trout your email did not show and i cannot PM you either. Try posting your email as a sentence Ex( myemail at gmail ) I would really like to speak to you or wife about this doctor.




We do not allow personal contact details on the forum regardless of how they are written.. they will be deleted and may result in a warning infraction. 

Maiden


----------



## Kilgore_Trout

Ahhh... whoops! I didn't know that. Maiden, how do I send a PM? What is the minimum number of posts/how do I do it? Sorry if this is an idiotic question, I am just a total newbie here trying to get in touch with people before we move.

thanks!


----------



## Kilgore_Trout

OK, I figured out how to send a PM, but it seems like you can't receive them RiahsMommy2012. Maybe if you post a few more posts this will be enabled?


----------



## RiahsMommy2012

Kilgore_Trout said:


> OK, I figured out how to send a PM, but it seems like you can't receive them RiahsMommy2012. Maybe if you post a few more posts this will be enabled?


Indeed I will post a lil more and check back on me in a day or two and I will also do the same. I would really love to get more info about these doctors!


----------



## Sh.M.

I don't know any in Alexandria actually 
But I know this one 
-------------------------
ITALIAN HOSPITAL
17 El Saraiat St. - Abbassia
Cairo, Egypt 
+20-02 6740088


----------



## Kilgore_Trout

Hi! Thanks for your response! Could you please give some more details about this hospital... Do they have labor and delivery rooms?


----------



## Sh.M.

yes 
and they have a very good post-natal care 
and also child care 
hmmmmmm I can get some more ifo. but give me till the evening


----------

